

Free available, memorable, short .com startup names  - zeynalov

It's already 10 days we search a name for our new startup. Brainstorming some names and selecting from available .com names gave us some good ones. We've already selected our name. Knowing how it's hard to find a Good-Short-Memorable-.com name, we decided to give other available good .com names to HN community. All of them available now:<p>Knopod.com<p>Babylum.com<p>Rosenta.com<p>Andua.com<p>Luyla.com<p>Ripura.com<p>Lepra.com<p>Terminly.com<p>Risli.com<p>Sopki.com<p>Vikivu.com
======
nreece
If you don't have a prototype or MVP built yet, then I would suggest you to
delay getting the domain name until you have a basic product ready. I wrote
about it in a blog post - <http://www.nilkanth.com/2011/12/22/dope-com/>

~~~
zeynalov
Good post Ashutosh. Actually I didn't build MVP yet. But I would say, not
after building a prototype or MVP but after ready prototype on paper or on
your mind. Yes, it's not good dreaming all the day, losing your main
concentration and naming your baby when you're in high school. But I think
there is nothing bad naming your baby if your wife is already pregnant. After
naming you're starting to think that you did 10% of your startup work and it
starts to motivate you to go on. I am a designer founder, I founded 3
startups, I always build the product on a paper, design it, calculate the
possible progress of the startup, than naming, buying the domain, branding,
ui/ux design and hiring a dev to build my prototype.

------
diego
Warning: lepra means leprosy in Spanish.

~~~
nargiz
it's still a good memorable name

~~~
tawm
And in German.

------
jaequery
just goes to show how hard domains are to come by these days

------
sagacity
vikivu.com appears to have been taken about a month ago.

------
bmelton
I would totally take Babylum for a project I'm working on now.

Edit: I misunderstood. Thanks for the list!

~~~
sagacity
babylum.com - already gone, as of an hour ago or so.

~~~
bmelton
Yeah. I took it.

------
aida
lepra is a premium domain

~~~
sagacity
Yes, taken since 2004 it seems.

